# Introducing the South Sound Winemakers Guild…



## crushday (Jul 12, 2021)

I have searched for a wine making club near my home (Olympia) and have turned up zero hits. I’m willing to start and lead one if there are interested winemakers in my area seeking the same. Who wants to join the South Sound Winemakers Guild? 

We will share ideas, buy grapes in bulk thereby lowering ppp, share larger equipment, have monthly meetups, tastings and contests.


----------



## Rotundifolia (Jul 18, 2021)

I am interested in bulk purchases. However, I am a little farther away from Olympia so not sure how much I could attend a lot of monthly meetings or have much equipment to share. But if this is ok, I am interested


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Feb 2, 2022)

@crushday….I live in Spokane and have the same issues over here… you would think as close as we are to the region there would be a lot more clubs. I am getting a small group together to do a weekend this summer in the Walla Walla area. Would like to possibly source some fresh Juice/must if I’m lucky and bring it home. May need to time it around harvest time. Tired of paying the super high prices that WGD charge.


----------

